# php-fpm and nginx

## BrummieJim

Hi,

I'm trying to get PHP and Nginx running. I can view a static file ok, so the Nginx side is great but when I try to run a php file there, I get a 404. I think the problem could be related to /run/php-fpm.socket not being created, even though I've referred to it in the php-fpm.conf file. I'm really not sure how to go about debugging this,

```

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; FPM Configuration ;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; All relative paths in this configuration file are relative to PHP's install

; prefix (/usr/lib/php5.3). This prefix can be dynamicaly changed by using the

; '-p' argument from the command line.

; Include one or more files. If glob(3) exists, it is used to include a bunch of

; files from a glob(3) pattern. This directive can be used everywhere in the

; file.

; Relative path can also be used. They will be prefixed by:

;  - the global prefix if it's been set (-p arguement)

;  - /usr/lib/php5.3 otherwise

;include=/etc/php/fpm-php5.3/fpm.d/*.conf

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Global Options ;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

[global]

; Pid file

; Note: the default prefix is /var/lib

; Default Value: none

; Warning: pid file is overriden by the Gentoo init script.

; FPM will refuse to start if you uncomment this settingi and make use of the

; init script. 

; pid = /var/run/php-fpm.pid

; Error log file

; Note: the default prefix is /var/lib

; Default Value: log/php-fpm.log

error_log = /var/log/php-fpm.log

; Log level

; Possible Values: alert, error, warning, notice, debug

; Default Value: notice

;log_level = notice

; If this number of child processes exit with SIGSEGV or SIGBUS within the time

; interval set by emergency_restart_interval then FPM will restart. A value

; of '0' means 'Off'.

; Default Value: 0

;emergency_restart_threshold = 0

; Interval of time used by emergency_restart_interval to determine when 

; a graceful restart will be initiated.  This can be useful to work around

; accidental corruptions in an accelerator's shared memory.

; Available Units: s(econds), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Unit: seconds

; Default Value: 0

;emergency_restart_interval = 0

; Time limit for child processes to wait for a reaction on signals from master.

; Available units: s(econds), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Unit: seconds

; Default Value: 0

;process_control_timeout = 0

; Send FPM to background. Set to 'no' to keep FPM in foreground for debugging.

; Default Value: yes

;daemonize = yes

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Pool Definitions ; 

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Multiple pools of child processes may be started with different listening

; ports and different management options.  The name of the pool will be

; used in logs and stats. There is no limitation on the number of pools which

; FPM can handle. Your system will tell you anyway :)

; Start a new pool named 'www'.

; the variable $pool can we used in any directive and will be replaced by the

; pool name ('www' here)

[www]

; Per pool prefix

; It only applies on the following directives:

; - 'slowlog'

; - 'listen' (unixsocket)

; - 'chroot'

; - 'chdir'

; - 'php_values'

; - 'php_admin_values'

; When not set, the global prefix (or /usr/lib/php5.3) applies instead.

; Note: This directive can also be relative to the global prefix.

; Default Value: none

;prefix = /path/to/pools/$pool

; The address on which to accept FastCGI requests.

; Valid syntaxes are:

;   'ip.add.re.ss:port'    - to listen on a TCP socket to a specific address on

;                            a specific port;

;   'port'                 - to listen on a TCP socket to all addresses on a

;                            specific port;

;   '/path/to/unix/socket' - to listen on a unix socket.

; Note: This value is mandatory.

#listen = 127.0.0.1:9000

listen = /run/php-fpm.socket

; Set listen(2) backlog. A value of '-1' means unlimited.

; Default Value: 128 (-1 on FreeBSD and OpenBSD)

;listen.backlog = -1

 

; List of ipv4 addresses of FastCGI clients which are allowed to connect.

; Equivalent to the FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS environment variable in the original

; PHP FCGI (5.2.2+). Makes sense only with a tcp listening socket. Each address

; must be separated by a comma. If this value is left blank, connections will be

; accepted from any ip address.

; Default Value: any

;listen.allowed_clients = 127.0.0.1

; Set permissions for unix socket, if one is used. In Linux, read/write

; permissions must be set in order to allow connections from a web server. Many

; BSD-derived systems allow connections regardless of permissions. 

; Default Values: user and group are set as the running user

;                 mode is set to 0666

;listen.owner = nobody

;listen.group = nobody

;listen.mode = 0666

; Unix user/group of processes

; Note: The user is mandatory. If the group is not set, the default user's group

;       will be used.

user = nobody

group = nobody

; Choose how the process manager will control the number of child processes.

; Possible Values:

;   static  - a fixed number (pm.max_children) of child processes;

;   dynamic - the number of child processes are set dynamically based on the

;             following directives:

;             pm.max_children      - the maximum number of children that can

;                                    be alive at the same time.

;             pm.start_servers     - the number of children created on startup.

;             pm.min_spare_servers - the minimum number of children in 'idle'

;                                    state (waiting to process). If the number

;                                    of 'idle' processes is less than this

;                                    number then some children will be created.

;             pm.max_spare_servers - the maximum number of children in 'idle'

;                                    state (waiting to process). If the number

;                                    of 'idle' processes is greater than this

;                                    number then some children will be killed.

; Note: This value is mandatory.

pm = dynamic

; The number of child processes to be created when pm is set to 'static' and the

; maximum number of child processes to be created when pm is set to 'dynamic'.

; This value sets the limit on the number of simultaneous requests that will be

; served. Equivalent to the ApacheMaxClients directive with mpm_prefork.

; Equivalent to the PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN environment variable in the original PHP

; CGI.

; Note: Used when pm is set to either 'static' or 'dynamic'

; Note: This value is mandatory.

pm.max_children = 50

; The number of child processes created on startup.

; Note: Used only when pm is set to 'dynamic'

; Default Value: min_spare_servers + (max_spare_servers - min_spare_servers) / 2

;pm.start_servers = 20

; The desired minimum number of idle server processes.

; Note: Used only when pm is set to 'dynamic'

; Note: Mandatory when pm is set to 'dynamic'

pm.min_spare_servers = 5

; The desired maximum number of idle server processes.

; Note: Used only when pm is set to 'dynamic'

; Note: Mandatory when pm is set to 'dynamic'

pm.max_spare_servers = 35

 

; The number of requests each child process should execute before respawning.

; This can be useful to work around memory leaks in 3rd party libraries. For

; endless request processing specify '0'. Equivalent to PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS.

; Default Value: 0

;pm.max_requests = 500

; The URI to view the FPM status page. If this value is not set, no URI will be

; recognized as a status page. By default, the status page shows the following

; information:

;   accepted conn        - the number of request accepted by the pool;

;   pool                 - the name of the pool;

;   process manager      - static or dynamic;

;   idle processes       - the number of idle processes;

;   active processes     - the number of active processes;

;   total processes      - the number of idle + active processes.

;   max children reached - number of times, the process limit has been reached,

;                          when pm tries to start more children (works only for

;                          pm 'dynamic')

; The values of 'idle processes', 'active processes' and 'total processes' are

; updated each second. The value of 'accepted conn' is updated in real time.

; Example output:

;   accepted conn:        12073

;   pool:                 www

;   process manager:      static

;   idle processes:       35

;   active processes:     65

;   total processes:      100

;   max children reached: 1

; By default the status page output is formatted as text/plain. Passing either

; 'html' or 'json' as a query string will return the corresponding output

; syntax. Example:

;   http://www.foo.bar/status

;   http://www.foo.bar/status?json

;   http://www.foo.bar/status?html

; Note: The value must start with a leading slash (/). The value can be

;       anything, but it may not be a good idea to use the .php extension or it

;       may conflict with a real PHP file.

; Default Value: not set 

;pm.status_path = /status

 

; The ping URI to call the monitoring page of FPM. If this value is not set, no

; URI will be recognized as a ping page. This could be used to test from outside

; that FPM is alive and responding, or to

; - create a graph of FPM availability (rrd or such);

; - remove a server from a group if it is not responding (load balancing);

; - trigger alerts for the operating team (24/7).

; Note: The value must start with a leading slash (/). The value can be

;       anything, but it may not be a good idea to use the .php extension or it

;       may conflict with a real PHP file.

; Default Value: not set

;ping.path = /ping

; This directive may be used to customize the response of a ping request. The

; response is formatted as text/plain with a 200 response code.

; Default Value: pong

;ping.response = pong

 

; The timeout for serving a single request after which the worker process will

; be killed. This option should be used when the 'max_execution_time' ini option

; does not stop script execution for some reason. A value of '0' means 'off'.

; Available units: s(econds)(default), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Value: 0

;request_terminate_timeout = 0

 

; The timeout for serving a single request after which a PHP backtrace will be

; dumped to the 'slowlog' file. A value of '0s' means 'off'.

; Available units: s(econds)(default), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Value: 0

;request_slowlog_timeout = 0

 

; The log file for slow requests

; Default Value: not set

; Note: slowlog is mandatory if request_slowlog_timeout is set

;slowlog = /var/log/php-fpm-$pool.log.slow

 

; Set open file descriptor rlimit.

; Default Value: system defined value

;rlimit_files = 1024

 

; Set max core size rlimit.

; Possible Values: 'unlimited' or an integer greater or equal to 0

; Default Value: system defined value

;rlimit_core = 0

 

; Chroot to this directory at the start. This value must be defined as an

; absolute path. When this value is not set, chroot is not used.

; Note: you can prefix with '$prefix' to chroot to the pool prefix or one

; of its subdirectories. If the pool prefix is not set, the global prefix

; will be used instead.

; Note: chrooting is a great security feature and should be used whenever 

;       possible. However, all PHP paths will be relative to the chroot

;       (error_log, sessions.save_path, ...).

; Default Value: not set

;chroot = 

 

; Chdir to this directory at the start.

; Note: relative path can be used.

; Default Value: current directory or / when chroot

;chdir = /var/www

 

; Redirect worker stdout and stderr into main error log. If not set, stdout and

; stderr will be redirected to /dev/null according to FastCGI specs.

; Note: on highloaded environement, this can cause some delay in the page

; process time (several ms).

; Default Value: no

;catch_workers_output = yes

 

; Pass environment variables like LD_LIBRARY_PATH. All $VARIABLEs are taken from

; the current environment.

; Default Value: clean env

;env[HOSTNAME] = $HOSTNAME

;env[PATH] = /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin

;env[TMP] = /tmp

;env[TMPDIR] = /tmp

;env[TEMP] = /tmp

; Additional php.ini defines, specific to this pool of workers. These settings

; overwrite the values previously defined in the php.ini. The directives are the

; same as the PHP SAPI:

;   php_value/php_flag             - you can set classic ini defines which can

;                                    be overwritten from PHP call 'ini_set'. 

;   php_admin_value/php_admin_flag - these directives won't be overwritten by

;                                     PHP call 'ini_set'

; For php_*flag, valid values are on, off, 1, 0, true, false, yes or no.

; Defining 'extension' will load the corresponding shared extension from

; extension_dir. Defining 'disable_functions' or 'disable_classes' will not

; overwrite previously defined php.ini values, but will append the new value

; instead.

; Note: path INI options can be relative and will be expanded with the prefix

; (pool, global or /usr/lib/php5.3)

; Default Value: nothing is defined by default except the values in php.ini and

;                specified at startup with the -d argument

;php_admin_value[sendmail_path] = /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -f www@my.domain.com

;php_flag[display_errors] = off

;php_admin_value[error_log] = /var/log/fpm-php.www.log

;php_admin_flag[log_errors] = on

;php_admin_value[memory_limit] = 32M

```

Does anyone have any ideas on how to debug this; my nginx.conf is very basic;

```

user nginx nginx;

worker_processes 1;

error_log /var/log/nginx/error_log info;

events {

   worker_connections 1024;

   use epoll;

}

http {

   include /etc/nginx/mime.types;

   default_type application/octet-stream;

   log_format main

      '$remote_addr - $remote_user [$time_local] '

      '"$request" $status $bytes_sent '

      '"$http_referer" "$http_user_agent" '

      '"$gzip_ratio"';

   client_header_timeout 10m;

   client_body_timeout 10m;

   send_timeout 10m;

   connection_pool_size 256;

   client_header_buffer_size 1k;

   large_client_header_buffers 4 2k;

   request_pool_size 4k;

   gzip on;

   gzip_min_length 1100;

   gzip_buffers 4 8k;

   gzip_types text/plain;

   output_buffers 1 32k;

   postpone_output 1460;

   sendfile on;

   tcp_nopush on;

   tcp_nodelay on;

   keepalive_timeout 75 20;

   ignore_invalid_headers on;

   index index.html;

   server {

      listen 127.0.0.1;

      server_name localhost;

      access_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.access_log main;

      error_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.error_log info;

      location / {

          root /var/www/localhost/htdocs;

          }

      location /images/ {

          root /var/www/localhost/;

          }

      location /styles/ {

          root /var/www/localhost/;

          }

           location /scripts/ {

          root /var/www/localhost/;

          }

      location /themes/ {

          root /var/www/localhost/;

          }        

      location ~ \.php$ {

                       # Test for non-existent scripts or throw a 404 error

                       # Without this line, nginx will blindly send any request ending in .php to php-fpm

                       try_files $uri =404;

                       include /etc/nginx/fastcgi.conf;

                       fastcgi_pass unix:/run/php-fpm.socket;

           }    

   }

   # SSL example

   #server {

   #   listen 127.0.0.1:443;

   #   server_name localhost;

   #   ssl on;

   #   ssl_certificate /etc/ssl/nginx/nginx.pem;

   #   ssl_certificate_key /etc/ssl/nginx/nginx.key;

   #   access_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.ssl_access_log main;

   #   error_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.ssl_error_log info;

   #   root /var/www/localhost/htdocs;

   #}

}

```

Thanks,

James

----------

## papahuhn

Have you started the php-fpm service? Does /run/ exist?

----------

## BrummieJim

Hi,

Yes, I've started php-fpm and /run exists. The php-fpm.socket has now appeared, but I'm still getting the 404.  /var/log/php-fpm.log  just says it's ready to handle connections.

----------

## BrummieJim

Here's the relevant emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4049564 total,   1887160 free

KiB Swap:    4891756 total,   4891756 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 Apr 2014 17:45:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lock mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-lang/php-5.5.10 was built with the following:

USE="berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype exif fileinfo filter fpm gd gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json ldap nls opcache phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml zlib -apache2 -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -curl -debug -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile (-frontbase) -ftp -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -libmysqlclient -mhash -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -postgres -qdbm -recode (-selinux) -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -sqlite (-sybase-ct) -systemd -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xslt -zip"

```

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4049564 total,   1852252 free

KiB Swap:    4891756 total,   4891756 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 Apr 2014 17:45:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lock mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-servers/nginx-1.4.7 was built with the following:

USE="http http-cache ipv6 pcre ssl -aio -debug -libatomic -pcre-jit -rtmp (-selinux) -syslog -vim-syntax" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi -addition -auth_pam -cache_purge -dav -dav_ext -degradation -echo -fancyindex -flv -geoip -gunzip -gzip_static -headers_more -image_filter -lua -metrics -mp4 -naxsi -perl -push -push_stream -random_index -realip -secure_link -security -slowfs_cache -spdy -stub_status -sub -upload_progress -upstream_check -xslt" NGINX_MODULES_MAIL="-imap -pop3 -smtp"

```

----------

## papahuhn

Ok, I tried your config.

1) Use a proper listen.owner and listen.group (accessible by nginx)

2) Define root inside the php location block.

----------

